# 1995 Nissan Altima - transmission issues



## jbat08 (Jul 8, 2019)

Well, according to the code I am throwing (P1605), looks like I need a new TCM. I have some checks from the FSM to go through before I know for sure though. I figured I would look into the availability of the part as a worst case, and it seems like they dont exist so I'm wondering if it is normal to see them go out or not. Maybe I am not using the right key words.... 

So for a bit more background, the car is stuck in one gear. Selecting 1 or 2 on the selector doesnt work and there is no change with the O/D on/off switch. That light never turns on either, upon startup or otherwise. 

Anyway, thanks in advance for the help!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P1605 fault code can be caused by any of the following:

* - Weak battery
* - Faulty Transmission Control Module (TCM)
* - Harness is open or shorted between TCM and Engine Control Module (ECM)
* - Poor circuit electrical connection between TCM and ECM


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I found a used one on Ebay for only $11.25 and free shipping and the ad says it has a lifetime warranty. For $12, I'd give it a shot!:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TRANSMISSI...992893&hash=item5208edad2e:g:0YgAAOxyUrZS8lMU


----------



## jbat08 (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! I was able to find one after getting the original out of the car and run the PN. I had the key words off just enough to confuse the Ebay search on the mobile app  but that didnt change anything so now to print off some pin out procedures before looking into transmission and shift actuators 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbat08 (Jul 8, 2019)

As a follow up, there was a fuse that I missed  so the little crap box is back on the road  just needs some attention yet but it's a good city car 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

